# BlackRapid FAIL - grrrrrr



## adhocphotographer (Mar 11, 2014)

I know this has been talked about before, but i'm bringin it up again!
*
Short-version:* 5D III + 2xTCIII + 70-200 2.8L IS II flew off a moving safari jeep. Lens broken (with canon now), camera and TC appear to have survived! It was fastened into my sports strap properly moments before hand! 

*Long version:* I was on safari in India. I had my 5D MK III, 2xTC III and 70-200 2.8L IS II attached to my blackrapid sport via the lens tripod foot mount. I was standing up and sitting down a lot to take pictures. One time when bringing the camera down after a shot and the jeep started to move, however, where my set-up would normally stop and rest at my hip, it continued down, all the way down to bounce of the edge of the Jeep, out of the side and onto the dirt and rock path 5-6 feet below from the now accelerating vehicle! Somehow the camera had unlatched itself from the 'connectr'. Now at this point, if i where you, i would be asking if this guy had actually fastened his camera on correctly. Well I did, and i know I did because this is the second time it has happened. The first time result in nothing other than my bemused face when my camera i thought attached to my strap was not and tumbled unharmed 30cm (1 foot) into some snow. I had blamed myself for this first accident, assuming I had not fastened it in properly. So since then i make sure to periodically check that it is fastened and the screw tightened correctly. I had checked my connection minutes before on the safari and still within that short time-frame it came loose.

*Comments:* This is a known problem, and known by BR since they now have a 'Lockstar' to hold the connector closed. This would have saved my gear. Do new straps come with one as standard???

*Conclusion :* Those with BR buy a 'lockstar'. Those who do not use BR, bare this in mind before making your purchaser decision, and get a lockstar!


----------



## J.R. (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. I keep hearing these horror stories of cameras detaching from BR straps and getting wrecked and wonder many times as to why I keep using them. That said, this has happened to me as well (in a sort of way). Fortunately, I had taken Martin Bailey's advice and the gear was unharmed. 

http://www.martinbaileyphotography.com/2011/05/29/podcast-288-camera-straps-and-safety-measures/

Hope the damage on the 70-200 wasn't too severe and you get your lens back soon. They take too much time repairing lenses here in India.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks... I hope they can fix it soon, i'm going to Kaziranga at the end of next week!


----------



## J.R. (Mar 11, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Thanks... I hope they can fix it soon, i'm going to Kaziranga at the end of next week!



Hope to see some photos of the Indian Rhinos soon. Good luck with your trip. 

PS: Maybe you could test out the Tamron 150-600 while the 70-200 (+2x TC) is under repair


----------



## adhocphotographer (Mar 11, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Hope to see some photos of the Indian Rhinos soon. Good luck with your trip.
> 
> PS: Maybe you could test out the Tamron 150-600 while the 70-200 (+2x TC) is under repair



Will do my best for the rhinos... and as for a new lens, I think i will see how much 'spare' cash i will have after this fix job!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Mar 11, 2014)

J.R. said:


> They take too much time repairing lenses here in India.



I handed it to the Master repair centre here in Bangalore at 19:15 last night, just got a phone from them saying they have identified the problem and that it will take a day to fix, IF THEY HAVE THE PART.... assuming they have the part, that seems pretty good to me!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Mar 11, 2014)

40,000 INR to FIX!!! :O :'( (623USD)....

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr..... That strap was not worth it!


----------



## J.R. (Mar 11, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> 40,000 INR to FIX!!! :O :'( (623USD)....
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr..... That strap was not worth it!



Ouch! That's steep!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Mar 11, 2014)

J.R. said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > 40,000 INR to FIX!!! :O :'( (623USD)....
> ...



It did fly out of a moving jeep falling about 6 feet and bounce along a dirt path... but yes, i am far from happy! 

I am going to glue my black-rapid connector shut on the bolt, and attach a safety line from the strap to the body!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I am sooooo pi***d off.....


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 11, 2014)

so what failed?

pics?

from the description i assume the carabina like clip came unclipped?


----------



## adhocphotographer (Mar 11, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> so what failed?
> 
> pics?
> 
> from the description i assume the carabina like clip came unclipped?



Exactly... that is what happened. I guess my consent getting up and down wangled it free...  I think that would constitute a design flaw!


----------



## fatmanmedi (Mar 11, 2014)

i too have had problems with BR straps, one time i wash shooting in Florida, a fashion shoot on a boat, the boat took a turn a little too sharp, and my D4 + 70-200 Nikon lens detached it self from the strap and went over the side of the boat and duly sank.

I now use thread lock on the mount to make sure it's secure and i check it before every shoot where the camera can get damaged.

i feel for you, as it's never nice to see a camera get damaged due to a part failing.

I use BR straps because i don't see a good enought alternative on the market.

Fats


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2014)

Unfortunate - sorry for your loss!

I have to say, in several years of using BR straps (I have a couple of them), I've never had the carabiner locking ring come loose. I did have one camera drop incident, but that was due to an inadvertent press of the lens release with the strap attached to the lens (and that was due to an unbalanced rig with a 2x TC when connected via a FastenR-T1/RC2 plate - switching to Arca plates and a Kirk 1" clamp on the BR strap allows me to balance appropriately).


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, but at least it is fixable.

May I ask why you were using a BR strap in the first place (especially if you knew about issues with the BR)?

I am a big fan of the traditional neck strap, I find them comfortable and they allow you to control your camera by holding it lens down flat against your body when not in use.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Mar 11, 2014)

Had a similar thing happen with a Hama strap - the pin between the strap and the mouting bracket sheered and dropped my 60D+70-200 onto a pavement. No damage, just some scratches, but I've gone for Sunsniper as they have less moving parts and are more robust.


----------



## suburbia (Mar 11, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> .......
> 
> *Conclusion :* Those with BR buy a 'lockstar'. Those who do not use BR, bare this in mind before making your purchaser decision, and get a lockstar!



I bought mine about a year ago and it didn't come with one and the lock regularly regularly unlocks itself, thanks for the heads up... just ordered it!


----------



## SwampYankee (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, sorry for your problems. Just for my clarity you said you attached it to the tripod foot mount. Maybe a difference in terminology. Was the Black Rapid Lug screwed directly into the camera tripod mound or was there a plate in between? I have not had any issues with my Black Rapid but that doesn't mean the first one would not be a disaster. I use a piece of electrical tape to make sure it does not unscrew. I'm using a tripod more so I stopped using the Black Rapid and went back to a neck strap. I miss it but posts like yours are starting to scare me
again, sorry


----------



## slclick (Mar 11, 2014)

love the Lock Star


----------



## lion rock (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry for your losses, both adhoc and fatmanmedi, in the first case, it could be serviced at quite a cost and in the latter, for your total lost as well as the images.
No equipment is fail proof. We just have to be really careful to check them every time we take them out for use and while being used. We have various fixes, but none would be totally absolute.
I agree with Trapimun. But I did my own roll as photo show. The original BR strap was totally wrinkled and looked bad, so I replaced with another strap I bought which happened to be thicker. The old BR carabiner/ring were replaced with SunSniper hardware. According the SunSniper, there is a steel bearing to eliminate the twisting of the strap thus loosening the connecting screw. I used this setup for over 2 years and have not found the screw loose every time I looked.
Hope that no one suffers from catastrophic problems from any straps you use.
-r


----------



## knoxtown (Mar 11, 2014)

I ditched BlackRapid for a Custom SLR strap system, and I'll never look back.


----------



## JonAustin (Mar 11, 2014)

I have one each CustomSLR and BlackRapid strap; I bought the C-SLR and won the BR in an on-line drawing. Not sure which BR model it is, but probably the Metro.

We only use the BR strap for my wife's P&S, but I just looked up the LockStar, and think it might be a good idea to get one of these.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 11, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Unfortunate - sorry for your loss!
> 
> I have to say, in several years of using BR straps (I have a couple of them), I've never had the carabiner locking ring come loose. I did have one camera drop incident, but that was due to an inadvertent press of the lens release with the strap attached to the lens (and that was due to an unbalanced rig with a 2x TC when connected via a FastenR-T1/RC2 plate - switching to Arca plates and a Kirk 1" clamp on the BR strap allows me to balance appropriately).



I have had a the carabiner completely separate at the hinged portion, although my camera did not drop to the ground. BR sent me a replacement carabiner no questions asked.

I too use the Kirk 1" clamp and it is very solid.

There is no doubt in my mind that the weak link in the system is the swivel joint in the BR carabiner assembly.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 11, 2014)

Having read about Black Rapid failures and also having had the camera body fall off the lens, I made a very simple safety back up strap that holds the body to the strap using the strap lugs. The Black Rapid is screwed into the tripod foot of the lens as usual. I put a small hand strap through one of the camera body lugs and attached it to the Black Rapid strap via a key ring that can slide up and down. If the body falls off the lens, it is retained by the strap. If the connector or fastener to the tripod fail, then the lens is saved by the camera lug holding both of them. I have tested the system, and it works.


----------



## ScubaX (Mar 11, 2014)

Sometime last year I changed from a BR to a CustomSLR strap, but I did it more for comfort than equipment safety. I actually think a combination of the two works well. The pad and webbing on the CustomSLR are more comfortable but I was not liking the leather and plastic connection to the camera. It seemed safe, except the 2 leather straps connect at the same plastic bar. So instead I used the BR hardware, changed the fastener to a FR-3, and some blue Loctite on the D-ring's clasp. But I was still not happy with that as I see that pin connecting the D-Ring/Swivel as a weak spot, so in a search I found this blog post on using a leash, clamp, and gaffers tape. http://enthusiastphotographer.com/2011/12/20/black-rapid-arca-solution/ I'm using the BR 
Lockstar instead of the gaffers tape and still use Loctite, added the leash from OP/Tech, a RRS B2-FABN clamp on a RRS L-Bracket. Next I will be adding some Velcro to the plastic connections (OP/Tech Secure-Its). The other thing I do when not using the L-Bracket and i'm out hiking around is use a Spider Holster in addition to the BR setup. Even if the BR and it's extra safety features fail, the Spider Holster will have it. It has the added benefit of keeping the camera from swinging on my hip as I walk. I've added a second Spider Holster to the harness of my backpack. When I need it off my hip and secure, I just clip it to my chest and lock the Spider.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Mar 12, 2014)

I feel for ya' man. However you're going to have to list me among those who have _never_ had _any_ problems with the BlackRapid system. But I'm going to go home and review my camera-gear insurance policy tonight just in case...


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 12, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > so what failed?
> ...



did you have it screwed shut? because it operates as a screw gate carabina, perhaps movement in a praticular way unscrewed it by rubbing allowing it to un clip.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks all for the comments, I'm talking to BR now... I'll let you know if anything comes out of it. I will be adding a safty leash to my strap and setup until i find a better strap solution.



wickidwombat said:


> did you have it screwed shut? because it operates as a screw gate carabina, perhaps movement in a praticular way unscrewed it by rubbing allowing it to un clip.



It was tights, but i am guessing all the bumping up and down on safari rattled it loose!


----------



## fatmanmedi (Mar 12, 2014)

I've not heard of customSLR, so after looking through he site i've ordered the glide strap and the prodot and the m-plate pro so it will be interesting to see how it compares to the BR strap.

Fats


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Mar 12, 2014)

fatmanmedi said:


> i too have had problems with BR straps, one time i wash shooting in Florida, a fashion shoot on a boat, the boat took a turn a little too sharp, and my D4 + 70-200 Nikon lens detached it self from the strap and went over the side of the boat and duly sank.
> 
> I now use thread lock on the mount to make sure it's secure and i check it before every shoot where the camera can get damaged.
> 
> ...



oh. my. god. 0_0 did you franticly jump in the water to get it? or did you just see it godown and that was that.


----------



## fatmanmedi (Mar 12, 2014)

CatfishSoupFTW said:


> fatmanmedi said:
> 
> 
> > i too have had problems with BR straps, one time i wash shooting in Florida, a fashion shoot on a boat, the boat took a turn a little too sharp, and my D4 + 70-200 Nikon lens detached it self from the strap and went over the side of the boat and duly sank.
> ...



I watched it go down, the boat was going at around 18kts so by the time we got back to where it had entered the water it was too late to recover it.

fats


----------



## adhocphotographer (Mar 13, 2014)

fatmanmedi said:


> I watched it go down, the boat was going at around 18kts so by the time we got back to where it had entered the water it was too late to recover it.
> 
> fats



I think you win in terms of loss... I think if i where you i would have just followed it off of the boat! I did the same on the jeep, jumped right on after my camera! When i think back it was maybe not the best decision considering the jeep was moving, but my cat like reflexes did my well! 

I should get my lens back tonight, I hope it is all fine.... 

I have been in contact with BR and they have been quite nice (kudos to them). they asked me "How do you feel we can make this situation right for you?" So i asked them to pay for the repair bill... lets see what they say about that! Will keep you posted!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Apr 8, 2014)

In case anyone is interested....

My lens got repaired for 44000 INR (735 USD) and blackrapid are going to pay for the repairs, which is nice of them!

No matter what you say about their straps, they stand behind their product and believe in it. I am still using my black-rapid strap but have attached a leash from the strap to the camera body as a safety line. I am also uber paranoid and don't rely on it! 

If you use a BR strap be aware, use the lockstar and a leash too....

this is what a lens looks like after flying off of a moving jeep...


----------



## alben (Oct 29, 2014)

Just received a BR7 tried it on my 5D3, yes it works fine but I had reservations. Glad I remembered this post! My main concern (and why I have responded to a oldish post ) is that there is no information in the box re the lockstar) It was in the box but I nearly ignored it, not knowing its` purpose. I will be fitting further fail safe straps as suggested by others here. One question for those who use Loctite on the threads, can you ever remove the thread if required ?

Alben


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 29, 2014)

alben said:


> Just received a BR7 tried it on my 5D3, yes it works fine but I had reservations. Glad I remembered this post! My main concern (and why I have responded to a oldish post ) is that there is no information in the box re the lockstar) It was in the box but I nearly ignored it, not knowing its` purpose. I will be fitting further fail safe straps as suggested by others here. One question for those who use Loctite on the threads, can you ever remove the thread if required ?
> 
> Alben


It can be removed if you use "blue 242" (which is still in a red tube....I think it used to actually be in a blue tube in the old days). The red 271 is permanent. (Actually you can break the red loose, it just takes a lot of torque).


----------



## Arnoldvb (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry to hear about all these problems. Because of these , my photoshop advised a strap by Carry Speed.
This works fine; I love the comfort and the way it functions.


----------



## tolusina (Oct 29, 2014)

Please people, before you spend on a tripod socket attached sling strap thingy of any sort, google "camera strap failure".

It took my mechanic's eyes about 10 seconds to see seriously objectionable flaws in the entire concept, for those of you not highly mechanically inclined and experienced, a brief google search might convince you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 29, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Please people, before you spend on a tripod socket attached sling strap thingy of any sort, google "camera strap failure".
> 
> ...a brief google search might convince you.



Egad!! I just googled my car make/model and 'failure' and there were millions of hits. Not that I've had any problems in the four years I've owned it, but millions of hits on google mean it's ******* to fail. I'm off to set it on fire then push it off a cliff into the ocean because that brief google search convinced me it's obviously unreliable. 

:


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 29, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> http://enthusiastphotographer.com/2011/12/20/black-rapid-arca-solution/



That is some really cheesy hardware.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2014)

I haven't seen a issue, and mine does not loosen. Even if it did loosen, it takes several complete turns of the threads to disconnect, and if it fell off "moments" after securing it, its hard to imagine it turning that many times.

I do check mine visually as well as making sure its tight, since a cross thread can tighten a screw with only a partial turn, and it will easily separate. 

The weakness in the system comes when users must repeatedly screw the attach point into their camera or lens base, and it just takes one cross thread when you feel it tighten to cause the issue.

It would be nice if everything were foolproof, but, as they say, fools are just too ingenious. (Not talking about the OP).


----------



## adhocphotographer (Oct 30, 2014)

I think my case was a horrible bit of bad luck.... But I am still using my strap, which I think says a lot.

BR where fantastic and paid for the repairs on my gear.

"a monkey hitting keys at random on a typewriter keyboard for an infinite amount of time will almost surely type a given text, such as the complete works of William Shakespeare"

I would say that the problem I had is insignificant (statistically), although I do not have the figures...


----------



## Botts (Oct 30, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> *Conclusion :* Those with BR buy a 'lockstar'. Those who do not use BR, bare this in mind before making your purchaser decision, and get a lockstar!



Holy smokes. Didn't know the lockstar existed. Why BR doesn't issue those as standard equipment is mind boggling. For a 3-15 cent piece of plastic, not including it is borderline asinine.

My solution was to remove the connectR from my strap (cut off), and use a sturdy split ring on the left strap attachment on my 6D. Instead of the connectR, I use a small locking carabiner to hook the split ring to the strap. The clips to stop the connectR from sliding obviously no longer work, but I don't have the weakness of the connectR to worry about.

http://www.backcountry.com/metolius-bravo-key-lock-screw-lock-carabiner


----------



## AtSea (Oct 30, 2014)

I live and die by my BR strap. Have for 5+ years, mountains, weddings, street, travel, whatever. Love it!

The fact that they paid $750+ for repairs for this person is absolutely generous and above and beyond as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 30, 2014)

Botts said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > *Conclusion :* Those with BR buy a 'lockstar'. Those who do not use BR, bare this in mind before making your purchaser decision, and get a lockstar!
> ...



A piece of duct tape performs the same function reliably.


----------



## ifp (Oct 30, 2014)

BlackRapid's willingness to pay for equipment repairs when failures do occur speaks a lot to the reliability of their system. If it was failing constantly, then they would quickly be out of business paying for repairs.


----------



## candc (Oct 30, 2014)

The new ones come with the plastic thing that goes over the caribiiner but I don't like it. I turn the connector so the threaded part is away from and not rubbing on your side otherwise it will loosen up if you are not mindfull of it. I regularly give it a twist to make sure it's tight.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Oct 30, 2014)

I have two BR double harnesses, neither of which have ever given me grief... until about a week ago. Within days of one another, 2 of the 4 rubber pieces have fallen off. I recovered both, but now I need to contact BR about possible replacement rings. (rings, gaskets, o-rings?)

No where near as bad as the OP's experience. Best of luck to our fellow BR folks.

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## redpoint (Oct 30, 2014)

This thread caught my eye.

Black Rapid sucks. They're comfortable straps and well thought-out, but the materials are very low quality. Let's face it, securing 10-15 pounds of static load to a strap isn't exactly difficult engineering. For about the same price, I can buy a climbing harness that must secure a precious human being in case of a fall and we're talking about 1000s of pounds. Same materials, same construction methods etc.

Unless someone is using it incorrectly, a camera strap should not fail - period. This is basic stuff. Really basic and their profit margin must be ridiculous. How can they screw this up? Greed? Incompetence? 

Here's my BR story as posted on B&H ... luckily I didn't have any carnage. I totally feel for those who did.

Not reliable.

The strap is well designed [ergonomically], but BlackRapid uses cheap, knock-off parts instead of industry standard ITW Nexus brand parts. The main ladderloc [that adjusts the length of the strap] is a non brand-name part and on my copy, it slips miserably. Not only that, it's way too wide for the size of webbing used. BlackRapid's support was useless; they told me to tighten the underarm strap which of course I'd already tried. What bothers me is we're talking about cents here. This is an $80 camera strap - come on BlackRapid!

Because I like the strap [other than this major flaw], I went-out and purchased a brand-name ITW Nexus "ladderloc" [cost me 25 cents] and reinstalled - now it works as it should with zero slippage. I can hang my 1D X and a 70-200 f/2.8 off this thing without any issues. For those of you that don't quite trust the attachment point, I made a tether that runs through the hand-strap mount and attaches to the strap's carabiner - gives an extra margin of safety - assuming the carabiner isn't made of lead.

First and last BlackRapid product.


----------



## tolusina (Oct 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > Please people, before you spend on a tripod socket attached sling strap thingy of any sort, google "camera strap failure".
> ...


Egad


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 30, 2014)

I decided to make my own sling strap. For about 12 bucks (I could have done it cheaper but I was in a hurry), I made a nice simple reliable and comfortable sling strap. 

Best of all, no brandname glaring. I hate being a walking billboard for free. 

There really is no reason to spend big bucks on something as simple as a sling strap. 

I looked at the different models of straps and, in my opinion, they were too bulky, too complicated (more failure points), and especially too expensive.


----------



## JorritJ (Oct 30, 2014)

My ConnectR has unlocked during use as well. 5DmkIII + 24-105L dropped about 5 feet to the concrete. By some stroke of magic, it landed hood-first then body. There's a lot of scratch damage on the body, and the lens hood is a goner, but nothing is broken beyond the cosmetics.

Since that happened last year, I've been unable to trust my strap. It takes off some of the weight, but I'm always gripping the camera just in case.

They never offered to foot the repair bill for me ...


----------



## nineyards (Oct 30, 2014)

LOVE my Black Rapid, but I love my gear I have attached it more
I regularly check it and most times my hand is hovering over the camera grip (unless I'm climbing or otherwise engaged) my grip does seem to unconsciously tighten on high bridges
I would liken it to a pregnant woman always having her hand or hands protectively over her belly, precious cargo
Never a problem in 2 years of hiking around


----------



## grey4 (Oct 30, 2014)

No matter whats the case, you'll always want to build some redundancies into your strap system. I shoot a lot of rock climbing so if my BR failed there would be no question my gear is gone, also it could be very dangerous for who ever is below me. 

I use the BR sport with the under the shoulder strap. The Lock Star and the tether kit. I'll then put a full strength climbing carabineire between tether kit and strap itself (so it can still fully slide). Sometimes i'll put the carabiniere through my climbing harness. 

In this situation - i'm covered for any type of BR fail whether it be the nylon itself, or either of the metal connecters.


----------



## allanP (Oct 30, 2014)

redpoint said:


> This thread caught my eye.
> 
> Black Rapid sucks. They're comfortable straps and well thought-out, but the materials are very low quality.



That was the reason for me, to buy SunSniper ProII
I am really very pleased with


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 30, 2014)

I had to switch to Ape Case after my black rapid strap had a malfunction last summer, the latch somehow pop opened, the part that you have to twist until it becomes tight.Both seemed to have became loose and as I was kneeling down to put on my knee pads, my camera fell off and hit the sidewalk.Thank goodness I had my lens hood and filter on, no damage to the camera except a scratch but I removed the strap as soon as I got home. 

Today at Photo Plus Expo the Black Rapid representative gave me a new locking clasp to put on it.This of course after I told him what happened to mine.I'll post a photo of it when I get home.


----------



## Jeffrey (Oct 30, 2014)

I'll never purchase a BR strap or anything else they make. Just looking at the swivel and clip tell you they are not up to the job of holding a heavy camera and lens. Basically the straps are junk.


----------



## allanP (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeffrey said:


> I'll never purchase a BR strap or anything else they make. Just looking at the swivel and clip tell you they are not up to the job of holding a heavy camera and lens. Basically the straps are junk.


Try a SunSniper Pro ii steel & bear strap
It's cool. Robust.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeffrey said:


> I'll never purchase a BR strap or anything else they make. Just looking at the swivel and clip tell you they are not up to the job of holding a heavy camera and lens. Basically the straps are junk.



Thanks for telling us, good to know they can't hold a heavy camera and lens. I'm quite relieved that I haven't been carrying a gripped/1-series body with lenses up to a 70-200/2.8L IS II or 100-400L from a BR RS-4 for four years, or a 1D X with a 600mm f/4L IS II from a BR Sport-L for two years. Oh wait, I have. :


----------



## Jeffrey (Oct 30, 2014)

Any strap or connection can fail, that's for sure! I'm much more confident using the Custom SLR C Loop strap mount as the connector to the camera than I am the BR. Of course one must be sure the SLR connector is properly attached to the camera. 

To each his own. I just hope that everyone avoids lens and camera crashes no matter the brand of strap they use!


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 30, 2014)

I really like my Black Rapid, that I bought for $30 at a trade show.
I rarely unhook the carabiner and I've never had a problem with them, although it's a hassle when using a tripod as I have to remove the strap.

What do you guys think of the Carryspeed straps?
They have some practical base plates that can be a used with tripods too, and their prices are cheap.
Does the ball attachment give any problems?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeffrey said:


> Any strap or connection can fail, that's for sure! I'm much more confident using the Custom SLR C Loop strap mount as the connector to the camera than I am the BR.



True. Even the C-Loop can fail, so I guess that means it's junk, too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> I really like my Black Rapid, that I bought for $30 at a trade show.
> I rarely unhook the carabiner and I've never had a problem with them, although it's a hassle when using a tripod as I have to remove the strap.



Not sure if you use a quick release plate/clamp system? If not, consider the Arca Swiss type – it's as close to 'universal' as you'll find, most the better quality heads use it. I have plates on camera (a convertible L-bracket, actually) and on all lens collars, and a small clamp (Kirk 1") attached to the BR lug. Very secure, and makes it really easy to switch the strap attachment from camera to lens or remove it for tripod/monopod mounting.


----------



## RichM (Oct 31, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Sorry for your loss. I keep hearing these horror stories of cameras detaching from BR straps and getting wrecked and wonder many times as to why I keep using them. That said, this has happened to me as well (in a sort of way). Fortunately, I had taken Martin Bailey's advice and the gear was unharmed.
> 
> http://www.martinbaileyphotography.com/2011/05/29/podcast-288-camera-straps-and-safety-measures/
> 
> Hope the damage on the 70-200 wasn't too severe and you get your lens back soon. They take too much time repairing lenses here in India.



Thanks for the link and info - definitely going to do this !


----------



## jackb (Oct 31, 2014)

The BosStrap is a BR alternative that attaches to the camera strap lugs so it doesn't interfere with mounting the camera on a tripod.

http://bosstrap.com/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 31, 2014)

jackb said:


> The BosStrap is a BR alternative that attaches to the camera strap lugs so it doesn't interfere with mounting the camera on a tripod.
> 
> http://bosstrap.com/



Can't see dangling a 1D X + 70-200/2.8 from the strap lug on the body, much less the 600/4L IS II...


----------



## allanP (Oct 31, 2014)

I use my SunSniper with the CustomSLR Plate Pro - for ArcaSwiss and Manfrotto tripod heads.


----------



## wsheldon (Oct 31, 2014)

I just started using a BR Sport, but when researching it I came across this option for tripod shooters using Arca-Swiss plates:
http://enthusiastphotographer.com/2011/12/20/black-rapid-arca-solution/

I already had one of those little $40 1" Kirk clamps from an old Monopod head and it works like a charm. When I'm using a small lens I clamp to my L-plate, but when I switch to the 100-400 or 180 macro it goes on the tripod foot. Very tight and quick to remove. RRS makes a great little clamp too, but that's more like $60 IIRC.

I added a cheap Opteka safety clip for peace of mind, but it's been very solid so far.


----------



## dorkloltroll (Oct 31, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Unfortunate - sorry for your loss!
> 
> I have to say, in several years of using BR straps (I have a couple of them), I've never had the carabiner locking ring come loose. I did have one camera drop incident, but that was due to an inadvertent press of the lens release with the strap attached to the lens (and that was due to an unbalanced rig with a 2x TC when connected via a FastenR-T1/RC2 plate - switching to Arca plates and a Kirk 1" clamp on the BR strap allows me to balance appropriately).



I had the same thing happen to me once, the camera rolled a few meters over the ground before falling on its back. Thought about securing the body with some extra protection, but thus far I've been too lazy. ps. The 7D in question continued to work, before I replaced it by a 5D3 that had it's shutter fail on me without ever dropping it. 
I love my black rapid straps, I could not work with the regular neck straps. 
Around the neck I walk around like a zombie after a single day, and on the shoulder the cameras always used to slip down.
With the dual strap I have no pain, but a lot of gain, but my wife always reminds me: "those muscles don't count as workout, since you got them from your cameras."


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 31, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> jackb said:
> 
> 
> > The BosStrap is a BR alternative that attaches to the camera strap lugs so it doesn't interfere with mounting the camera on a tripod.
> ...



I've used a BosStrap for years but I use the BR Connector or a steel split ring to attach it to the camera. Since I don't have a 1DX or a 600/4L, I won't assume what's best for that but my 5D3 + 70-200/2.8L works fine on what I use. And if I become more concerned in certain instances, I basically do the OP/Tech connector thing (like what is pictured elsewhere) as redundant insurance. That works great.

My only major scare was when the 70-200 came unlocked from the body on it's own because the 1.4 TC lock button on the side was inadvertently pushed/disengaged as it hung by my hip. Fortunately I noticed it was loose before it fell off the camera, hit the concrete and rolled into the pool I was standing next to. (Also narrowly missing the approaching steamroller, acid vats and hot lava pits! LOL!) 

Now when I use that TC, I always put a piece of gaffer tape across the lock button, lens base, TC and camera when I use that combination to prevent accidental turning or movement if the lock gets pushed.


----------



## wyldeguy (Oct 31, 2014)

I just bought an RS-7 and the caribeener has a locking clip. Not sure if the fastenR has any special locking mechanism besides the rubber bushing (friction lock).


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 31, 2014)

wyldeguy said:


> I just bought an RS-7 and the caribeener has a locking clip. Not sure if the fastenR has any special locking mechanism besides the rubber bushing (friction lock).



I've never had any problem with the FastenR but then I don't ever remove them either. They go on and stay on. When I put one on, I moisten the rubber and when I tighten it about a 1/4 turn it pretty much locks on forever. I routinely check to confirm they are tight. Are some folks so cheap that they only have one FastenR and they move it from camera to camera? Well, if that's the case, I guess they can expect some failures as the thing wears out and loosens up easily.

In all the years of using these things, I've never had one loosen up on me. How does that happen? I mean, it hangs to the side, it swings up, hangs back to the side, swings up, over and over. Where does all the twisting happen that causes these things to get so loose? I just don't get it I guess.


----------



## alben (Oct 31, 2014)

Went for a three hour walk with my 5d3, new 70-200 f2.8 IS mk2 attached to a new BR7 curve and my Border Terrier, Watson in tow. Love the BR method of carrying this combo, one hand on the lens for peace of mind most of the time, do not feel the weight compared to the neckstrap ( I have the lens pointed forward, but it often wants to sit to the rear after taking shots, then I adjust it, what would most recommend lens or body in front?) my only concern is on getting back to the car I noticed the lockstar had become open! so this is another weak link! I will be paranoid about using this strap until I implement the safety methods mentioned by others in this post.


----------



## meywd (Oct 31, 2014)

I have the RS 5 for a year now, I like the strap a lot, and no incidents so far, however on my last trip, I had my 600D and the 100-400 attached from the tripod ring, I kept my hands on the lens all the time, as I heard before of incidents that may happen, and kept checking if the screw was getting loose or not, and the carabiner locking ring, which to my surprise was unlocked on multiple occasions, not sure why, was it caused by the heaving motions, or the setup bumbing into me.

So since I now know of the existence of the lockstar I know that I need it, along with the tether kit, also since I only got the RS 5 and not the RS 7 because of local availability, I ordered a RS 7 with full kit, which I hope will the fix the two problems I have with the RS 5, the bulky size at the shoulder, and the tight fit, I am 184cm 140kg, so currently the camera hangs a bit high, plus I need the fastenr for my RC2 tripod head


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 1, 2014)

jackb said:


> The BosStrap is a BR alternative that attaches to the camera strap lugs so it doesn't interfere with mounting the camera on a tripod.
> 
> http://bosstrap.com/



The Bosstrap is a good simple design. I substituted a NiteEyez carabiner on my version and it works great.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2014)

Colleagues: I have been a loud partisan of BR straps for a long time. I have though had two scary separations of lens from body (one caused damage; one was a near-miss), neither of which was due to BR strap problems. I am convinced the separations are due to unintended release of the lens lock from the camera; and I would urge Canon to make a secondary lock that prevents such unintended releases. However, I have rigged a bit of shock cord while carrying my 70-200 attached either to the 5D3 or 1Dx. It takes a bit of time to make such a cord (2 bowlines on a short cord); and it impedes rapid lens changes; but gravity is an implacable and unforgiving enemy of photo gear.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 3, 2014)

That's great *johnrudoff*.

As I said further up the thread, the same thing has happened to me but it was because of the release lever on the TC I was using. So I put a piece of gaffer tape across the Lens+TC+Body to prevent it from rotating if the lever is pressed. This is a bit easier than the bowline idea but you could also implement what another poster linked to which was to use a OP/TECH release between the two items. That would make things go faster and still give you the connection you desire.

Thanks for sharing and good luck with your future photography!


----------



## Skywise (Nov 3, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> In all the years of using these things, I've never had one loosen up on me. How does that happen? I mean, it hangs to the side, it swings up, hangs back to the side, swings up, over and over. Where does all the twisting happen that causes these things to get so loose? I just don't get it I guess.



In my case I was removing it when I needed to put the tripod mount on. I've since gone to a manfrotto mount with the custom fastenR and that stays on forever but I was always leery that I was going to loosen the bolt by continuing to swap between the mounts.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Nov 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Colleagues: I have been a loud partisan of BR straps for a long time. I have though had two scary separations of lens from body (one caused damage; one was a near-miss), neither of which was due to BR strap problems. I am convinced the separations are due to unintended release of the lens lock from the camera; and I would urge Canon to make a secondary lock that prevents such unintended releases. However, I have rigged a bit of shock cord while carrying my 70-200 attached either to the 5D3 or 1Dx. It takes a bit of time to make such a cord (2 bowlines on a short cord); and it impedes rapid lens changes; but gravity is an implacable and unforgiving enemy of photo gear.



I think the link below offers an ergonomic modification over tying a cord between the L bracket and the carabiner. You use a $ 6 Optech connector to do the job. Makes removal a snap (pun not intended). Also, I would say the connection to the carabiner should be in the fixed rectangular portion rather than the teardrop shaped portion which will open up if the carabiner lock comes open. I also use a piece of gaffer's tape (as in the video) in lieu of lockstaR to keep the carabiner lock from coming open.
I have been using it since I saw the post and it has been working out very well. 

http://enthusiastphotographer.com/2011/12/20/black-rapid-arca-solution/

Here's a video describing the process.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O10I4D5VaFE


----------



## meywd (May 17, 2015)

well.. I hoped it would never happen, but it did twice in a row, on the last trip I had my 70-200 f/2.8 IS II with the 2x TC II attached to my 5D3, I had the black-rapid screw connected to the tripod leg and the tether to the camera, twice for no reason the 70-200 detached from the 2x TC, I immediately felt the change in weight, but in both cases I would have been too slow to catch it.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 22, 2015)

Black Rapids are great to reduce neck strain but you do have to check the screw is tight.
If it's loose to begin with it can unscrew.
My biggest issue is the caribener it doesn't stay tight.
I've taped up my one to ensure it doesn't open.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, it just happened to me today; dropped my 5DS-R with new 100-400 attached on a concrete floor. It fell about four feet and bounced a few times before resting on the top of the prizm. Luckily no apparent damage. Hood took the brunt of the force and the RRS L plate got scuffed.
It's time to either look into the Lockstar or something else.


----------



## pwp (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes it's that vulnerable connection and a lucky, low-consequence drop that steered me away from BR some time ago. If you're feeling apprehensive about BR the do yourself a favor and check out Peak Design straps. I have said it before on CR but after a Holy-Grail level search with a string of ultimately expensive "fails", the multi-configurable Peak Design straps have passed the 24 month tough-test with flying colours. https://peakdesign.com/store/slide

Skip the rest, Peak Design ticks the boxes for class, quality, comfort and flexibility. 

-pw


----------



## FEBS (Jul 12, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Sorry for your loss, but at least it is fixable.
> 
> May I ask why you were using a BR strap in the first place (especially if you knew about issues with the BR)?
> 
> I am a big fan of the traditional neck strap, I find them comfortable and they allow you to control your camera by holding it lens down flat against your body when not in use.



Fan of Neck stress. You really don't want to hike with a 1Dx/5D3 and a 70-200 2.8 or 300 2.8 during several hours. When you test a BR, you will feel how comfortable it is.

I regret the problem that occurred to the OP, but just the same as Neuro, I use BR for several years, and I never had any issue. I use the Acratech Swift Clamp and that's just a fine connection.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 12, 2015)

I guess I just don't get it. I've used BR and later a similar type of strap since 2009. I've never had a problem with any of it. Nothing has loosened up or come close to failure. I hate neck straps. Neck straps are bad for your neck and the camera is always in the way and bangs into everything.

If a problem were to arise, it's nothing a bit of black gaffer tape wouldn't fix.

I think the peak design suggestion is great but I prefer to have the ability to quickly disconnect the camera from the strap when necessary to get some shots.

I guess if I had experienced the tragic failures others have, I would have a different opinion but so far, I just don't see how it happens.


----------



## pwp (Jul 12, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I think the Peak Design suggestion is great but I prefer to have the ability to quickly disconnect the camera from the strap when necessary to get some shots.



I agree, being able to lose the strap very quickly is an important feature. Peak Design straps don't require the screw thread for connection like BR, so your preferred plate can be left on the body at all times, ready for tripod or monopod connection.

The ability to quickly disconnect the strap from the body is one of the central reasons I like the Peak Design straps. Click-click and you're done. Perfect.

-pw


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 13, 2015)

pwp said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Peak Design suggestion is great but I prefer to have the ability to quickly disconnect the camera from the strap when necessary to get some shots.
> ...



I think the peak designs product is superb. And if I didn't already have what I have (BosStrap v1), I would probably invest in the PD system. But once the camera is off the strap, nothing holds the PD strap on the body so it must be dealt with as a loose item. My strap (BosStrap v1) is also very soft and simple but it is a loop so I can "wear" it when the camera isn't connected. Sometimes in the car between camera uses and other times when I have a rain jacket or something on over the strap but the camera is disconnected.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 13, 2015)

I've had BR now for couple years, and only once came close to dropping camera, and that would have been user error. The camera-loop was somehow wedged between the carabiner opening, and when I lowered the camera to hip to rest, it felt somehow strange so I didn't let go of the camera. Upon inspection, I noticed it was just about to drop from the carabiner. Not sure how I had done that, but can't blame BR for that.


----------

